# first time grow 1week and 5day pics



## bongzilla420 (Feb 28, 2006)

*hows it look so far and how long u think till ill be able to tell if it male or female*


----------



## firemanbob (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks just like mine...at around 2 weeks.  I've found that I kept my lights too high off the plant forcing them to stretch real tall and skinny.  I was also using normal lightbulbs.  I'd figure after 2 weeks of 24/7 light, I would get more "fill in" growth.  Just switched to Flourescent bulbs...around 3600 lumens worth.  Hopefully some change soon


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 2, 2006)

bongzilla420 said:
			
		

> *hows it look so far and how long u think till ill be able to tell if it male or female*


you have awhile to go before you sex that little sucker. take your time and dont be in a hurry. be sure to update us and if you need any help on anything just ask in your thread or send a PM.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 2, 2006)

bongzilla420 said:
			
		

> *hows it look so far and how long u think till ill be able to tell if it male or female*


That's a great looking seedling man. You've got a second node showing and the little lady, (I hope), is looking healthy. If you're using a florescent, keep that light about 4 inches from the top of the plant to keep your distance between nodes as short as possible. As soon as the plant is large enough to take a 4 inch cutting from, use the cutting to sex the plant. That will save you some time and the plant some stress.

Good luck to you.

Are you using plain dirt or a nute mix?


----------



## bongzilla420 (Mar 3, 2006)

i am useing potting soil i got from home depot but i put a little slow releast food when do u think i should stop running my lights on 24/7


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2006)

about another month and half depending on strain.


----------



## bongzilla420 (Mar 4, 2006)

should i start running 12/12 as soon as i seen pre flowers??


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 5, 2006)

bongzilla420 said:
			
		

> should i start running 12/12 as soon as i seen pre flowers??


whats up bongzilla420. like mutt said you have another month or so before you start flowering. yup when you see pre flowers turn your light to 12/12. if you have any problems before then just ask. we are here to help in any way we can.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 2, 2009)

dereck420 said:
			
		

> use the great white mycorrizae.I get it on ebay for cheap.


 
check the date bro. I hope this grow is over by now,


----------

